# Do you ever use the chatroom?



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

I feel like talking to people here sometimes


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome! You have entered [DP/DR Chat] at 11:49 pm
[DP/DR Chat]: Emulated Puppet}eer has entered at 11:49 pm
[DP/DR Chat]: EverDream has left at 11:49 pm
[Emulated Puppet}eer] 11:49 pm: OMFG... you left!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## saar (Oct 12, 2007)

noone in chatroom


----------

